# Intact AKC/UKC purple ribbon bred Bluetick Coonhound female



## Kit_Ranch (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a nice, 5yr old female bluetick coonhound for sale. She hasn't hunted, but she is intact. Able to be registered purple ribbon bred with the AKC and UKC. Has every line you could ask for in a bluetick. I have her brothers 7-gen pedigree for you to see the lines. I tried to price her as a breeder, figured you could make your money back in her first two pups, but no reason she can't be taught to hunt. 

$600 obo


----------

